# What's my type : try a form !



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I'm never sure about me and my judgments. I always challenge myself.
When I take a test, I often respond differently depending on my mood, my ideas I have now.
I often change my mind, I'm a very very very undecided !
I don't know if I am introvert or then it's just that I am a little a misanthrope and an apathetic person.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Nothing special, I just want to be happy, find something that I like, be independent, free.


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

It's pretty hard to answer that, I always struggle with questions about feelings, I feel that I do not feel much.
Let's say I feel good when I feel I'm better than the people around me, maybe.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Often when I feel inferior, it is by comparing myself to others have more success than me.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*


In every decision, I think the consequences of the impact of my decision on me, me only.
I also think of the consequences of my decisions on people, because these consequences are going to impact on the judgment of people on me. (I hope it's clear, English isn't my native language roud

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Normally when I'm fine I am more the guy who start projects with creative and original ideas. When I'm in a bad mood, I tend to be stubborn and having a lack of imagination, of openness.
Yes I like control outcomes, I like doing my way.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

I don't know, I don't really have any memories of me being very happy.
I'm not someone who is very expressive, so when I search in my memory, there really is no time when I seemed happy, not just because I've never been but because my memory is more visual, maybe.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Seek links between what I am learning and real life, for examples, it then helps me discover the principle behind it.
I'm really not good at working with my hands, I prefer working with ideas.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I am very very very very very very disorganized !!!
Whether my ideas or what I do, both are very disorganized

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Both, I look for links between them.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Making sure that I follow what I believe and being myself.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I'm more the kind of talk at the same time I think.
I don't know about communication, I think it depends on my moods.
I'm not one to talk one on one or with a group of people, I rather superficial relationships, and I see people as objects.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I prefer to know what I'm going to matter to jump directly to the action.
No.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I have no friends, but if it had I invent a story to make them believe that I can not, without ruining my reputation.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I'm not often stressed, but when I am, I tend to get irritated or so instead, drop everything. it must surely depend on the circumstances.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Many things, I do not like the hypocrites even if I am myself, I do not like people trying to have authority over me, or trying to establish rules I do not like people who linger on the details, I do not like those who express their feelings, I do not like those who talk too much, I do not like those who do not like me, I do not like idiots, I do not like people who want to show they are smart when they are not, I do not like overly sensitive people, I do not like people who do not show me attention, I do not like arrogant people do not like the slow people, I do not like people will give genre.I could add many things but you surely understood.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I don't know, maybe talking about me.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Details

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I don't really have friend, I had some superficially relationship ..
People see me as someone different, boring, weird, I never asked them.
Nothing is wrong, I don't care about them.
I don't know, altruistic, charitable, generous, philanthropic ..

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

I do not know, I spend my time being bored.
I was always bored.
Bored.
Bored.
Bored.


English is not my first language, tell me if I should rephrase my sentences 
Ignore my signature or my profile, judge me only on the questionnaire please !


----------



## Shonz (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe INTJ 

Very strong Ni and a preference for Introversion

Maybe:tongue:


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Shonz said:


> Maybe INTJ
> 
> Very strong Ni and a preference for Introversion
> 
> Maybe:tongue:


Thank you, what makes you think that ?


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't understand Ni function much, but I don't see Ni in me.


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

ENTP. You're never certain, you always challenge yourself, you don't pay attention to detail, you're disorganised. Yup. It's pretty obvious. You'll probably still doubt it but you have to realise that the constant doubt is indicative of something about yourself. I could be wrong, but ENTP seems a good fit.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

thank you, I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello, I answered your questions for myself. Please tell me what you think.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*MBTI is confusing to me. It seems like the more I learn and try to definitively type myself, I become increasingly unsure about what type I am.
My test results are very inconsistent. I know how they work and how to manipulate my answers to end up with a certain type. I don’t know much about myself so it’s almost impossible for me to be completely honest with myself. I don’t know why I am the way I am, I just am.
Either I’m an introvert that hates being alone for too long, or an extrovert that is shy.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
*I just want to feel like my career is something I am uniquely good at. Jobs that anybody could do, that don’t allow for much individuality or mental work, always bother me. I get bored and restless in these types of situations so fast. I also don’t want to be alone. When I’m alone I get very depressed and I focus on all the things I don’t like about myself.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*I’m almost never sure what I’m feeling. I don’t know what makes me happy. It’s usually the small things like winning a video game, board game, card game, or managing to do something really well in a short amount of time. I struggle to be motivated on my own so my best results usually happen when I’m under some amount of pressure.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?
*People who are more disciplined and responsible, and also have more knowledge in general. I want to be disciplined and responsible, but I suck at actually being that way.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
*In this order: pro-cons, people, how I feel about it.
Most of my decisions have been fairly thought out, unless I’m in a bad mood and my judgment is impaired because I’m being emotional.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*I like to brainstorm a bunch of ideas about how to get the project done with others. Yes I like to have control of the outcome, but that doesn’t always happen.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
*I have had a lot of fun experiences in my life, but I don’t remember anything specifically.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*Same as you in this regard:
Seek links between what I am learning and real life, for examples, it then helps me discover the principle behind it.
I'm really not good at working with my hands, I prefer working with ideas.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*I’m not very organized at all.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*Both, I look for links between them.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*Both, I like it when we all get along but I try not to turn myself into something that I am not.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
*Most of the time I think before speaking, unless I’m very upset. Communication depends on the people in question, although generally I would rather have group discussions.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*I like to know where I am jumping before taking action.
Sometimes.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*People never ask me to do anything with them. If they did, though, I probably would rather stay at home.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*It takes a lot to get me stressed. When I am stressed, I am completely silent and honestly don’t care about anyone or anything at all. Shut your mouth and leave me alone so I can calm down, because you were the one that got me upset in the first place. If I am pushed beyond this, though, I become very dramatic and openly argumentative. When stressed, I feel that the only way for me to survive is to defend myself as if in court.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
*I don’t like: hypocrisy, abuse of power, establishing illogical rules, focusing too much on the details, overly emotionally expression, excessive talking, meanness, stupidity, false intelligence, excessive sensitivity, ignoring me, and arrogance. There is more but that is all I can think of. Obviously, I am the same as you in what I dislike about people.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*Any intellectual topic that I happen to have some knowledge about. I am only interested in talking about the topic in question if the other people are knowledgeable about the topic as well, and our knowledge can enhance each other’s’ understanding.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
*Details, responsibility, time management

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
*My best friend said that I have typically been argumentative. Others say I am arrogant and come across as a know-it-all or an authority. I try my best to be nice and generous. What is wrong with them is that they fail to consider their own flaws before pointing out mine, so most of the time I completely disregard their opinion because they are not impartial with their thoughts.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
*Gaming, writing, watching videos or television, exercising, reading… trying to avoid being bored. Boredom is always all to easily obtained.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

NTP too


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Fascinating. Brilliant. Any ideas about the first letter?
https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsrqyjvuGh1r1iwuuo1_500.gif


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

E maybe


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

I would appreciate more notice if possible


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> I would appreciate more notice if possible


Do you mean from me, or from all members in general?


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Do you mean from me, or from all members in general?


All members, i had : 1 INTJ, 1 ENTP


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> All members, i had : 1 INTJ, 1 ENTP


Well since you seem to have decided ENTP, why not just go with that and keep it?
Or is that part of questioning everything, even your own conclusions?


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

The 11th Doctor said:


> Well since you seem to have decided ENTP, why not just go with that and keep it?
> Or is that part of questioning everything, even your own conclusions?


I question even my own conclusion !
And I don't know why someone typed me INTJ, where did he see "Ni" ?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> I question even my own conclusion !
> And I don't know why someone typed me INTJ, where did he see "Ni" ?


You're not the only one. Why would you think I am asking you, among others, to help me figure out my type? The only thing that is certain is my never-ending search for as much knowledge as possible about whatever interests me.
Yes I noticed that earlier. Clearly they have not answered your question. Maybe they are unable to explain their own guesses.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

*
SCENARIO 1*

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer. *

_- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?_

It's hard to answer because the situation does not fit me.
1) I've never had a girlfriend and I certainly would never
2) Even if I had one, I probably would not have talked about marriage, it would have been just for sex
3) If my girlfriend left me, I would have moved on
4) I do not really know how I feel, I think I have never loved anyone but my family.

But I will still try to answer.


I would try to contact to tell her nice things and do what is the right thing to do in society even if I'm completely not care.
Either there must be a hypocrite, or one pretends to be an asshole.
I would also ask him about why she left me, to make her think that I really have something to fuck.
About my feelings, I could not tell you. The fact that I know that she will die soon probably make me feel bad for 2 days and then I would return to my business without any worries.

I also wanted to say that I am not English so I it is possible that I misunderstood some things, tell me if I answer bullshit!




*SCENARIO 2 *

*FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*​
_- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process._



If I have nothing else to do important, I would accept to give him my duty, because I would not have to provide effort, I do not care..
The first thing i think is my reputation, if I did not give him my duty, he'll think I'm an asshole, know other students who then go make me look like an asshole.
If I lists the advantages and disadvantage that would give it:
Advantages: He'll think I'm friendly, it will stop begging me, it will be to have something to give me in exchange, I could blackmail
disadvantage: the difference between my average and class average will be lower

*SCENARIO 3*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*​
_- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?_

I think I would choose the first project, as is a group project, it will be less boring, I'm more versatile than specific, group work can be very good because we all have different ideas , we can find a consensus and produce good work. And it is more fun in a group than alone.
The first thing that influence my judgment is the fun and difficulty.

*SCENARIO 4*

*FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

*​_- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior._

I think it's good, together we can make a good work. but i'll always think my ideas are the best.
I don't care who direct this project, i don't like responsibilities, but i don't like that someone has authority on me.
The first thing I think is me, what the consequences of my decisions, and what it will take to look as best as possible.


*SCENARIO 5*

*FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*​
_- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?_

I don't know, listen music, read something, watch movie, series .. 
I don't enjoy life, i don't know what I like in life.
I do not know about the energy, food gives me, boredom consumes me ...


*SCENARIO 6*

*FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor


*​_- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?_

1 : Psychologist 
2 : Computer Programmer / Analyst 
3 : Entrepreneur

It's very difficult yes, because almost all those jobs could be fun, i don't know how my live would be for all of those jobs.
There are too possibilities in all jobs !

Psychologist can be cool, know what people feel, think, discover weird people !
Computer programmer / Analyst can be cool if I decide what i program, just write code is boring.
Entrepreneur could be really cool, because I could decide what I would do, I would decide for my horraires, that my ideas are to be applied, it could be fun




*SCENARIO 7*

*Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

View attachment 295170
​
_- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
_


The first thing I see is the contrast between center and around.
I wonder where the water goes, what's behind the trees, behind the rocks. I think the way the rocks have been at a time
I feel nothing


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

*What motivate me*

I would find something I like in life, I am someone who is very bored since childhood, and it brought me that problems considering I annoy others when I'm bored, so almost always.

*Core fear*

bugs, spider !!!

Being forced to do something I do not like, and for a long time.
The routine also I hate it, I always need to change jobs, else, I get bored and it I have problems.
Rules and authority also, i HATE IT !!!

*Habits*

Find my type, watch movies, series, chat on forums, watch Youtube videos
Usually I do not like video games, but a game is in fact the exception, and I've been playing for about 6 years.

*What's my age*

18


*Any disorders or conditions we should know about?*

It is possible that I have ADHD but I never consulted so this is just a speculation
When I was little, I had disruptive behavior disorders

*What were you like as a kid?*

I was very excited, I was bored a lot in school and at home, my solution was to disturb other people in order to get attention.
I was quite good at school even if I never listened to the course, I learned to read very early.
I did not have a lot of friends, people have never interested me apart for fun, I've never given it to someone.

*Describe your relationship with your parents. Does anything stand out about the way you interacted?*

My father was very dominant, I never liked rules and authority so we were often in conflict

*How do you see yourself?*

Someone lost

*How do you want others to see you?*

Someone special, smart, with strong personality, fun.

*What do you dislike the most in other people?*

The fact that they piss me off.
I do not like that people continue in error. 
Pretentious.
People who invent a life

*Which habit do you most automatically act on? Rank the following habits from most to least automatic, on a scale of 1 (most) to 3 (least).
a.) Work for personal gain with more concern for self than for others.
b.) Strive for a sense of tranquility in yourself and the world around you
c.) Decide what is right for the betterment of something or someone else.*

a, c, b

*Where does the wandering mind take you? What provokes this?*

Movies and series make me dream, I often imagine myself in the shoes of a character, I find it cool !
When I was a little younger, I loved science, math, but I'm bored now

*What makes you feel your best? What makes you feel your worst?*

Best : Having fun, being appreciated and impressive.
Worst : Being depressed, bored, and not know what to do, long sought then realize we love nothing.

*Let's talk about emotions. Explain what might make you feel the following, how they feel to you or how you react to the emotion:*

*Anger :* When someone try to control me, to decide for me
*Shame :* When someone finds out I'm lying
*Anxiety :* Do something tedious

*Describe how you respond to the following: *

*stress*
I'm not often stressed, so i don't know. I guess sleeping.
*negative unexpected change*
I don't know too, anxiety maybe
*conflict*
fleeing so nobody sees me and make holes in the walls of my room, break my keyboard and my mouse

*What kind of role are you naturally inclined to take in a group? Why?*

The guy who is detached from the group, which observes and tries to think of what others might think
I love to contradict people so I am a pretty annoying

*If put in power, how do you behave? Why?*

Protect myself first, ensure that people are happy for them to be effective

*Do you tend to struggle with others who have authority over you? Why?*

Yes, it's something i never liked, i always want to be myself, to do what i want to do.

*What do you see or notice in others that most people don't?*

Lies, defaults.
I always see the defaults in other, before qualities.

*Comment on your relationship with trust*

I don't have any relationship, i left school two years ago and I am not attached to people, and I do not go out.

*Briefly: What religious and/or political beliefs do you have? Do you think they influenced your responses in this questionnaire? *

I am an atheist, and I do not care about politics, it's too boring, so no.

*Which of the following temptations do you find yourself acting upon the most?*

- *To constantly push yourself to be “the best”* : Never
- *To be without needs, well-intentioned* : Never
- *To replace direct experience with concepts* : I don't know
- *To have an extreme sense of personal moral obligation* Never
- *To think that fulfillment is somewhere else* : I don't know, i don't understand sorry
- *To cyclically become indecisive and seek others for reassurance* : Always
- *To overuse imagination in searching for yourself* : Always
- *To avoid conflicts and asserting yourself* : Sometimes
- *To consider yourself entirely self-sufficient* : Always


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

*What motivate me*
I don't know

*Core fear*
To be alone and for nobody to like me. To not do the things I want to. To be stupid.

*Habits*
Being completely unproductive and inadvertently managing to push people away from me. I try my best to be a nice person, but nobody ever seems to return the favor. This leads to cycles of depression, and the degree of depression varies with each situation.

*Any disorders or conditions we should know about?*
People say I have Asperger's, ADD, am very arrogant and selfish, and seem to be a know-it-all. I'm not sure how true any of this is because the people that have claimed such things about me do not know what they are talking about (except for ADD), and they seem to have their own problems which they seem to be completely unaware of. Usually: shyness and fear

*What were you like as a kid?*
Played with Hot Wheels, LEGOs, Tinker Toys, read books, watched television and movies, played some video games (which has become more dominant with age). I always tried my best to get along with people but at the same time I refuse to let anybody treat me badly and I almost always stand my ground. As a result, I hardly ever had any long-lasting friendships, and this is still true for the time being. In spite of this, I was always happier in general at school than at home, and this is still true (with college) for the time being. I want friends but I have a very hard time getting along with people despite my sincerest efforts, and I'm terrible at conversation.

*Describe your relationship with your parents. Does anything stand out about the way you interacted?*
I'm not even sure if there is any love at all, or just the pretending to love each other. Overall, I feel so alone and misunderstood. My ultimate fantasy or dream is to live by myself either in a submarine or in Siberia. Although I doubt I would have the discipline to learn enough about submarines to know what I would be doing. Similarly, I also doubt I have it in me to survive in Siberia. I would have to be a very hard worker (making a place for myself to live, keeping warm, having edible food, killing animals for food and/or defense, etc. you probably get the idea).

*How do you see yourself?*
A train wreck, a fuck-up, hopeless, helpless, doomed, somebody that will never belong anywhere, somebody that can never do anything right, somebody that nobody likes and never will, somebody that nobody understands and never will.

*How do you want others to see you?*
idk, I just want them to like me without trying to change me. I do that for almost everybody I meet. Why can't they do the same for me?

*What do you dislike the most in other people?*
Them not being there for me when I need them. Them mocking or insulting me. Them not respecting my views or interests.
Them making outlandish assumptions about me that are completely not true, and hating me for these assumptions.
Them not being willing to help me (but I guess this is redundant from the first sentence).

*Which habit do you most automatically act on? Rank the following habits from most to least automatic, on a scale of 1 (most) to 3 (least).
a.) Work for personal gain with more concern for self than for others.
b.) Strive for a sense of tranquility in yourself and the world around you
c.) Decide what is right for the betterment of something or someone else.*
b, a, c

*Where does the wandering mind take you? What provokes this?*
I have no idea how to answer either of these questions.

*What makes you feel your best? What makes you feel your worst?*
Best: when people understand and like me as is
Worst: when people completely misunderstand me and are mean to me

*Let's talk about emotions. Explain what might make you feel the following, how they feel to you or how you react to the emotion:*
*Anger*: somebody misunderstanding me (talking, living, body language, facial expressions, writing)
*Shame*: when I inadvertently manage to hurt somebody that I care about
*Anxiety*: when I have to be productive or when I can sense something bad about to happen

*Describe how you respond to the following: 
stress*:
if something small: I get angry, sad, or indulge in junk food or drink
if something big: I exercise
*negative unexpected change*: outwardly, I do my best to act like everything is fine but inwardly, I am brooding while also very sad and nervous
*conflict*: I don't understand what the difference is between this and stress

*What kind of role are you naturally inclined to take in a group? Why?
*I try to make everybody feel good about themselves, make some humor, and interact if I can think of something I can add to the conversation. Why? Bleh, idk 

*If put in power, how do you behave? Why?*
I have no idea because I have no experience leading whatsoever.

*Do you tend to struggle with others who have authority over you? Why?*
Only if I feel like they don't understand me. When that happens, I completely shut off from talking to them. That initial sense of comfort around them completely fades when this happens also, and I don't feel comfortable around them and I don't trust them.

*What do you see or notice in others that most people don't?*
I don't know

*Comment on your relationship with trust*
I take each relationship as its own case. I try my best to get to know them while avoiding to reveal any unnecessary details about myself, and then decide for myself whether or not I think they "deserve" my trust.

*Briefly: What religious and/or political beliefs do you have? Do you think they influenced your responses in this questionnaire?* 
I am a non-denominational Christian. I hate the word "religious" since I prefer to think of my faith as a relationship with God. The only time I take a definitive stance on politics is when it is an obvious choice in comparison to my faith.
I don't know, you can decide for yourself whether or not I had any faith-based bias or political bias in my answers.

*Which of the following temptations do you find yourself acting upon the most?*
- *To constantly push yourself to be “the best” *: depends on the situation
- *To be without needs, well-intentioned *: most of the time
- *To replace direct experience with concepts *: hardly ever
- *To have an extreme sense of personal moral obligation*: I don't know myself well enough to answer this definitively
- *To think that fulfillment is somewhere else *: depends on the situation, but it does usually give me hope
- *To cyclically become indecisive and seek others for reassurance *: sometimes
- *To overuse imagination in searching for yourself *: frequently more than I care to admit 
- *To avoid conflicts and asserting yourself *: depends on the situation
- *To consider yourself entirely self-sufficient *: if I did, it would be dishonest


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

you're a little like me


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> you're a little like me


Interesting, I think I'm either an STP, STJ, or NTP. That is, after having considered all the other possibilities. If I were an NF, then every ENFP I meet wouldn't hate me as they often do. I've met many NTJs, and as harsh as my approach can be, I cannot help but notice that theirs is much more harsh than mine. If I were an SFP, I would be much more knowledgeable about who I am and what I want. Plus they also seem to have great people skills. Me, despite my efforts, not so much. If I were an SFJ, I would be much more concerned with helping people even if they are not so nice to me.
People call this arrogance (I don't care, that's their problem to put me into a box without looking at their own problems) but I refuse to help somebody unless they are nice to me. Exceptions are a job and family, obviously. My relatives may disagree, but I am very humble towards them all. My previous coworkers may disagree, but I have done my utmost to be very respectful towards them all.
STP: sometimes I am very impulsive and seem to almost never learn from my mistakes (but this could be weak Si in NTPs so who knows for sure)?
STJ: people have often described me (when not being offensive to my character) as being very detail-oriented and methodical, plus I am a big fan of rules and order since they seem to effectively protect people on a large scale (when people obey them doh!)
NTP: my sense of humor is extremely unconventional without any regard for who (or what) is the subject of a joke, which can leave some people thinking I'm insane, and my interests are virtually limitless

By the way, congratulations for having the concentration and patience to read through everything I typed. I wish I could return the favor, but as I said, that would require concentration and patience... bleh


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Any other ideas ?
only 3 answers to me


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> Any other ideas ?
> only 3 answers to me


Sorry but I don't


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

" I just want to be happy, find something that I like, be independent, free."

There's Se in a nutshell.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

So ISTP ? ESTP ?


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

bump


----------

